# cloudy water



## jordan123 (May 16, 2007)

how do i get rid of couldy water? 
i did water changes 
what else can i do?


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

jordan123 said:


> how do i get rid of couldy water?
> i did water changes
> what else can i do?


take the subtrate out and soak it in cold water...helped my tank out!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

It sounds like you have ammonia and/or cycling issues.

MOVED to water Chemistry


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

possible suspended water algae bloom is the water a greenish or milky white? A uv sterilizer will fix a suspended algae bloom in a hurry, pretty much overnight, and will prevent it from comming back. Hydrogen peroxide will also kill the algae by oxidizing it and forcing it in to photoresperation, where photosynthesis burns more energy than it produces, and produces only atp, and will not result in production of NADPH. Long storry short it will kill it relatively quickly, on the dosing i am not sure though, it shouldnt take much so start small and work your way up.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Everyone above is on top of this.

Is the cloudy water a green cloudy water or a white cloudy water?

Green: It is suspended algae. If the tank receives direct sunlight, or high amounts of indirect sunlight that could be the cause. Plus, the tank more-than-likey has high nuturient levels. Decrease the amount of food you are feeding, and continue the water changes. Adding a UV will also correct this issue ASAP; however, that is only fixing the issues at hand and not correcting the root problem.

White: it a bacteria bloom caused by the tank not being properly cycled, or a mini-cycle. In time the bacteria colonies will reproduce and find a equialibrm to correct that. OR, you can add a bacteria additive (e.g. bio-spira) to help jump start the reproduction. If this is the case, then the larger water changes are hindering the process in lieu of helping.


----------

